# Installing cacti-0.8.7i

## Kugar

I am trying to install cacti on a new install of Gentoo on a vmware virtual machine.

I followed all the instructions displayed after the installation but when I tries to login to cacti with default credentials (admin - admin), I get an "Invalid user/password" message.

----------

## Xenoist

Hm i set it up some time ago.

Might be admin password?!

Anyway there must be a table entry to change the password per mysql database.

----------

## nativemad

Do yourself a favor and take the 0.8.8a version from https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=414419. 

The old version has issues with the current php...

Cheers

----------

